# Trailer Rehab Project



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing---I love watch the progress on rehab and reno projects.

Good luck with it.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Chevaux said:


> Subbing---I love watch the progress on rehab and reno projects.
> 
> Good luck with it.


x2. Did something similar this summer myself, have a thread here about it as well. :wink:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

PrivatePilot said:


> x2. Did something similar this summer myself, have a thread here about it as well. :wink:


 I remember that thread -- the work was very well done.


----------

